# Windows XP Pro User Accounts - Locked Out



## metalfreak787 (May 16, 2008)

okay, so i was bored one day and i start playing with my computer, i put a password on my acccount and made it so other people coudn't access my files. then the computor screwed up and i had to restart it, but, when i tried to log in, it told me that my account "has been locked out, please contact the administrator" so i restart it and it makes a new account for me but i can't get it back because i locked all my files. 


...Any ideas?


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

How did you lock the files? did you encrypt them?


----------



## metalfreak787 (May 16, 2008)

no, i went to user accounts through control panel and set it from there.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Lets start by seeing if we can get your old user account back. You will need to be logged in with an account that has administrative powers. 

Right click *My Computer* and click *Manage*. In the window that loads expand the *Local Users and Groups* category in the left pane and then select *Users*. Now once you are here, right click the user that is locked out and go to properties. From here you should be able to unlock, disable/enable accounts. If your account is truly locked out, this is how you would unlock it. 

If that does not work, you will have to create a new user account and take ownership of all your old documents.


----------



## sent12b (Feb 29, 2008)

restart your computer in safe mode -administaror account 
click "start"-"run", type "control userpasswords2" hit enter 
you will get a new window
select your user name 
click on "reset passwords" button 
restart your computer in your normal user account


----------

